# Saturday at Bicycle Heaven



## Howard Gordon (Aug 20, 2022)

Beautiful weather, lots of vendors, moved some bikes, fun with the usual suspects.  Thank you to the crew at Bicycle Heaven for hosting another fun show that continues tomorrow.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks for the photos! Looks like a good turn out.


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 23, 2022)

looked like another great show ,few bikes for sure I would have had to have .


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 23, 2022)

Great photos. Some interesting bikes there, especially the WW2 Higgins utility bike and the really tall Phillips. Looks like you had good weather for it.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 23, 2022)

SirMike1983 said:


> Great photos. Some interesting bikes there, especially the WW2 Higgins utility bike and the really tall Phillips. Looks like you had good weather for it.



Hey, thanks for pointing out that Phillips. Is that an English bike? I'd like to know more about that


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 23, 2022)

Looks like a Birmingham era Phillips with a very, very tall frame. Probably 1930s-40s would be my guess.


----------

